# At my wits end - BES870 UK



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

So I believe I'll just give up on this machine. I have changed the pump. I have changed the solenoids. It still doesn't give me any water, except in the tray.

If any of you guys have an idea how I can fix this it will be really helpful because I am thinking of just tipping it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps if you explained how the problem started, what were the symptoms, why you changed the pump and solenoid and other useful information such as. Age of machine, what water you have been using, tap / bottled / filtered .

Your statement is the equivalent of taking your car to the garage and saying= it wont start --- ?


----------



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

Forstly, apologies for not giving more details. I wrote my post when I was at my highest level of frustration.

Well the problem started before it came into my house so I wouldn't be able to give that information. It's 2 years old. My roommate brought it with him. I have checked this forum and other yt videos and forums.

The pressure gauge is not moving at all, I managed to make it drip a few drops of water through the group head. There is no option to descale it since there is no water coming through.

I took it step by step. I changed the pump. Next step solenoids (I won't go through the story of solenoids) and after all that. There is still no water coming through.

Not the steamer, nothing. Only in the tray.

LE: I wanted to fix it because I like little projects like this, but probably it's more than I can handle.


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

Before changing pump and solenoids have you check the boiler and the group head?


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

Scale build up specially in the tiny teflon tubes they use between pump and boiler/termoblock. Had one repaired 2 weeks ago.






Basically you disconnect all the small tubes clean them inside, put some descaler where they enter with a pipette and run the pump. This is what I found into my sh bought at not running bes860:


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Why not just send back to authorized service center. Breville isn't expensive to repair. In my place, they don't charge expensive. If you don't know what you are doing, let those who knows.


----------



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

corcodush said:


> Before changing pump and solenoids have you check the boiler and the group head?


 Yes. The boiler definitely works it is heating up and yesterday I even got burns from the pressurised I steam I released by mistake.

The group head I cleaned it up a but but I don't know what do more than that.


----------



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

> 1 hour ago, Denis S said:
> 
> Scale build up specially in the tiny teflon tubes they use between pump and boiler/termoblock. Had one repaired 2 weeks ago.


 I will try this too. Pull all the tubes apart and clean them up.

Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

idaho said:


> Forstly, apologies for not giving more details. I wrote my post when I was at my highest level of frustration.
> 
> Well the problem started before it came into my house so I wouldn't be able to give that information. It's 2 years old. My roommate brought it with him. I have checked this forum and other yt videos and forums.
> 
> ...


 @ajohn, any thoughts definitely your area


----------



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

CoffeeTim said:


> Why not just send back to authorized service center. Breville isn't expensive to repair. In my place, they don't charge expensive. If you don't know what you are doing, let those who knows.


 Because it wouldn't be a nice little side project anymore.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

@ajohn is your man for this


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@ajohn


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

idaho said:


> Because it wouldn't be a nice little side project anymore.


 Okay then. For the fun of it, every effort worth. I do that too... Enjoy...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I got fed up with answering Sage problems.

There must be a leak somewhere if brew water is just going to the drip tray. Solenoid acting up might cause it but water would go out of the 3 way pipe. It may also stop flow all together. New solenoids are even on Amazon. Buzzing can mean it just needs cleaning. I assume it's powered via a triac - something to check with a multimeter. As with the other triac drives I think those connect parts to neutral so one terminal is always live when the machine is connected to the mains. They may connect to live but don't think so. So when checking do it plugged in machine off across both terminals. If at mains voltage that means it's always on. A triac needs replacing. maybe it's drive chip too. Check the state of it's drive by measuring volts on ones that are ok.

I'd say scale blocking most of the pipe work is unlikely on a DB. Might be possible on the steam circuit after the boiler and possibly into it. Definitely possible on both boiler drain pipes and at the drain valves. Scale sludge building up in the boilers as not descaled often enough. That can also cause more serious grief as the machine can think there is water in the boiler when there isn't. If there has been a large water or steam leak in the machine I would suggest baking the entire board at 100C or so for at least 1/2hr or lower for longer.

I suppose the brew water preheat pipework in the steam boiler could block but difficult to see why. Well water would be delivered to it but none would come out of the other side. The way to handle any blockage - check where it is going to and note where it is no longer coming out. Not a good idea to hose down the inside of a live machine. Very brief check needed and some care.

If scale is blocking a pipe it can be hard to see as just in the metal ferrule at the ends of the pipes. More common on thermothingy machines.

If a pipe is removed for any reason it's best to replace the O ring with a new one.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

ajohn said:


> I got fed up with answering Sage problems.
> 
> There must be a leak somewhere if brew water is just going to the drip tray. Solenoid acting up might cause it but water would go out of the 3 way pipe. It may also stop flow all together. New solenoids are even on Amazon. Buzzing can mean it just needs cleaning. I assume it's powered via a triac - something to check with a multimeter. As with the other triac drives I think those connect parts to neutral so one terminal is always live when the machine is connected to the mains. They may connect to live but don't think so. So when checking do it plugged in machine off across both terminals. If at mains voltage that means it's always on. A triac needs replacing. maybe it's drive chip too. Check the state of it's drive by measuring volts on ones that are ok.
> 
> ...


 Apologies, what is drive chip?


----------

